# Melbourne Beach Surf



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Bright and early to the surf about 5 AM.
Incoming tide , High about 9 ish . Mullet heads for bait checked and rechecked snaps on leaders and line. Had three hook up's just as the sun was coming up. 2 of them I never saw the 3 rd was a nice Black Tip each one of them broke me off after they almost spooled me. They had to be BIGGINS. I am going to buy some wire this PM for the weekend shark fest. I thought I had my A$$ covered guess they out smarted me or possibly out weighed me.


----------



## bigshark88 (Feb 13, 2003)

Kozlow- What is the run-down on the strategy? Mullet heads, circle hook (what size?), heavy wire (what test?), barrel swivel, pyramid sinker (how much lead?), heavy mono or braid (how heavy?)... 

See if you can't get a pic when you finally beach one of those bad boys! bigshark88 wants to see a “big shark  ”


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Never really went crazy targeting them before but they have me pissssssed now. So I guess we have to get terminal on them. 
20# Mono running line with a 50# to 80# Mono 8 to 10 ft leader , snap swivel to wire and 3/0 to 8/0 Mustad hook with 3 to 5 oz pyrimide sinker. Im undersized on the reel but like I said I dont target them that often. Mullet heads are ok but they seem to like the blue heads a little better. Mullet I catch in the Indian River with the cast net but I will have to catch the blues in the surf.
Maybe I will place a order: http://www.tournamentcable.com/pgs/catsearch.cfm?itemcat=SHK 
Much cheaper locally.
I will be more then happy to post a PIC on the BIGGIN.  
If I see my spool getting lean this time I think Im gonna borrow a surf board and go for a ride.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Any idea as to how far north the c*bia have been caught so far? Really itching to catch one, since it's one of the few surf fish I haven't caught yet. The water here is right around 70-71 so I'm thinking they should be not too far off?


----------



## Joeseminole18 (Feb 26, 2003)

Hey Koz, maybe its time to spool up a pole with 50lb saltwater fusion, crank the drag down and reel em right across the top of the water


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Maybe I will give it a try after he tries to spool me again. Hate to waste line.
Besides we want a little bit of a challenge.
We will find out in the AM

Emanuel I will check out some reports and drop you a line.


----------



## Joeseminole18 (Feb 26, 2003)

I agree, a challenge is good, but its annoying as all hell to lose fish after fish. So maybe I was a lil over the top with the 50lb stuff, thats what I've got on my Penn 320gt2.....you can always go down to 20 or 30....I dunno, I happen to love spiderwire. What do you use?


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Berkley Trilene Big Game Supreme
Im leaving right now for the beach to test those rigs I made up last night. Hope they hold. Hope a PIC will be posted when I return.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

NADA in the surf to rough 1 blue to be had.
No shark today.


----------



## flistell (Jan 15, 2003)

shark in New Symirna and Coccoa munching on surfers. Now you got me interested-will try in AM.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

It seems to be that time of year again.
Munch , Munch , Munch  
Hope no one got nailed at the surf fest at Cocoa beach today . Just saw on the news 2 at Daytona Shores minor injuries and 5 for the week in our County.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I'm going to design a new shark lure, it's going to look like a surfer. It'll be complete with hemp necklace, dreadlocks, and even that lovely saltwater/BO/wet suit scent that obviously draws the sharks in.


----------



## flistell (Jan 15, 2003)

No luck last three days--huge surf. ?related to tropical storm south of Bermuda. Very dirty water from first breaker to the shore. Today it looks much calmer--maybe we can get back to flat ocean in the AM.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

That storm really stired it up the calmer surf conditions are greatly missed.


----------

